# Website of Round2corp



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

On Round2corp website it's written this:

"What is the future of the Round 2 web site?
It should be up and running by January 1, 2006. It will be updated monthly so everybody knows what they should be able to find at retail, who is carrying the product, and what is planned for future (90 days out)......."


So we're 5th of January, what's happen ??


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Maybe they are still recovering from the weekend....


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I have a feeling it'll be well worth waiting for the website to open up to full capacity. There's a lot being put into this. Kind of like waiting for the next release. Lots of anticipation.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm waiting patiently. I haven't had any money lately to blow on slotcars anyway. The new job just took another turn for the better though. If divorce doesn't mess me up this year, I've got high hopes for upgrading my garage & track area, as well as getting some new Bowties and maybe some of the other newly available body styles.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

same here waiting very patiently and hey there capt we need to find a place between u and to meet and have a showdown lol anyone between okc and dallas that has a place to play with toy cars lol


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

okracer said:


> same here waiting very patiently and hey there capt we need to find a place between u and to meet and have a showdown lol anyone between okc and dallas that has a place to play with toy cars lol



Capt't down south in humiston.. Opps Houston.. So Denton would be half way we can race here at my place...I"ll fire up the Q and anyone who wants to make the drive can stop in and we'll see whos faster a Okie or a Texan or a Candian who grew up in the friggid cold where for 5 months of the year all he had to do was drive snowmobiles ( when I had gas money) or tune slots.. I"ll put my money on the canuck.. lol...


Coach.

But seriously I would be happy to stage a race for us Southerners...call it the rebel 500 or something ...

:wave:


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

*Let's do it!*

I would love to get together one of these weekends and run some slots with you guys. I'm not very experienced at tuning them up, but I can definitely take them apart and re assemble them enough to keep them running. I only know some of the basics. Just say when and send me some directions and I'll gladly assemble a tackle box full of slot cars and come on up. I'm currently a truck driver. I would bop up to Denton without even batting an eye. In fact, I was just up in DFW a couple of weeks ago. Just say the word...............................


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Cap'n Fred,
Watch out for coach. Don't know about his racing or driving, but he chats. Damn if he can't chat! Plus he's great to chat with. Then again, so do I.  rr


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Enough already! When do we here get some news?....It's bad enough not having a hobby shop within 100 miles, but this waiting in getting to me!....C'mon guy, what's the word?................Tom


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

it sounds great my days off are wednesday and sundays so i could drive up and race on like tuesday evening get a room and come home on wednesday or even sat after i get off work i work till about 11or so then icould be on the way and be in denton like at what threeish or so


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

My days off are Saturdays & Sundays. I could easily be up there in a few hours. LMK if you guys really want to do this. I could get there in the mid or late morning hours, even early afternoon. I prefer earlier, so I can get out of here before there's any traffic and also maximize the day. LMK

I'm chompin' at the bit! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Ogarfield....*

Are you familiar with the TRACK group. It stands for Thunderjet Racing Association of Central Kentucky. Here's their site:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/TRACK


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

zanza said:


> On Round2corp website it's written this:
> 
> "What is the future of the Round 2 web site?
> It should be up and running by January 1, 2006. It will be updated monthly so everybody knows what they should be able to find at retail, who is carrying the product, and what is planned for future (90 days out)......."
> ...


Don't expect anything until April.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Don't expect anything until April.


 Huh???


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> Don't expect anything until April.





Lenny said:


> Huh???


Sorry Dan... It's an old JL joke..
The announced release date plus 4 months....
Don't ask me... I don't know where that came from...:lol: 

Scott


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

noddaz said:


> Sorry Dan... It's an old JL joke..
> The announced release date plus 4 months....
> Don't ask me... I don't know where that came from...:lol:
> 
> Scott


 Yeah, I know the 30/60/90/120 day joke thing. But this was posted by Dean, who had been in talks with Tom about his chassis...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I just hope he can keep the line going personally......

I sure would hate to wait another 30 years for another repop.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Huh???


I have good reason to not expect the site to be fully up until late April.

dw


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Montoya1 said:


> I have good reason to not expect the site to be fully up until late April.
> 
> dw



Would it mean that some/part/all of your interesting chassis has been "approved/bought/whatever" by Tom Lowe ??


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

zanza said:


> Would it mean that some/part/all of your interesting chassis has been "approved/bought/whatever" by Tom Lowe ??


Nope.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> It's no secret that most of the JL releases slipped 1 to 3+ months beyond the originally forecasted dates. It's not a knock on anyone, it's just the reality of the design, manufacturing, and delivery cycle for these cars. Tom has a pretty good track record for ultimately delivering what he sets out to build, barring any major last minute issues like licensing, labor disputes, or corporate buyouts, all of which were factors in previous release delays.
> 
> There's already a healthy supply of inline/can chassis for AFX/TycoPro sized bodies. A Turbo clone with tricked out adjustable traction magnets is mildly interesting, but what we really need is a modern inline or can motor chassis that's setup and sized for screw mounting TJet bodies. Snap-in rear axle, no traction magnets, and pickup shoes and springs compatible with either Tomy or Tyco. It would be extremely nice to have a TJet bodied car that doesn't require the constant twiddling and tweaking that goes along with pancake motors. The 'cakes are quaint but the cans just keep going and going and going. More quality time on the track and less fiddle time. The market is wide open for a modern low maintenance chassis/TJet body combo.


My chassis is a turbo clone out of necessity, but the Round 2 in-line chassis could be anything. I would expect Tom to have at least considered making older bodies retro-fit. If he does that with TJ bodies, and uses my idea, you would have what you are hoping for (assuming you screw the magnets into the full up position).

I think saying that 'A Turbo clone with tricked out adjustable traction magnets is mildly interesting' is rather too sweeping. There are some people with zero interest and some who are very interested plus all the shades in-between.

Certainly I have had lots of compliments from outside the hobby on coming up with a USP that is easy to market.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Interesting......I'm no expert on tweaking the pancake motors. In fact, I'm hardly experienced at all. I could go for something that handles like a nicely built TJet, that I don't have to rebuild just to get it to run right.

Sounds like a great idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Don't mention my chassis (as I don't want to do anything that might jeapordize the ongoing negotions between Tom and I) but otherwise pass on your thoughts to him.

How difficult it is making a chassis that can use screw on and tab-fit bodies I don't know, but we can all see the commercial worth of the idea.

TL is very receptive at the moment, and his email address is readily available at the R2 website, so I guess now is the time to get his ear. Worked for me!


dw


----------



## Rickc (Jul 9, 2002)

*Website update.*

Not much, but an update is an update...

rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Rickc said:


> Not much, but an update is an update...
> 
> rick


do you mean:

March 7, 2006

Greetings from Round 2! I would like to update everyone on the status of upcoming AutoWorld slot car releases that have been delayed. The new product will be on the water this month and available to ship to distributors in late April. Unfortunately, due to several issues in the licensing world (contracts and approvals), we have had to delay our first shipment. The shipment that will be on the water this month will include Thunderjet 500 Bowtie Brigade, X-Traction Mopar Mania, X-Traction Dukes of Hazzard, Pit Kits and Pit Kit Deluxe (for both Thunderjets and X-Traction). You will not be disappointed!!

Thank you for your continued support and I apologize for any inconvenience. 

Thomas E. Lowe
President


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

suprise suprise, oh well, they'll get here


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

just be patient guys its comeing i cant wait to see what the new car is he is going to relese im just excited to see new things comeing to the hobby


----------

